# How to reset factory settings of windows 98



## taylord (Jan 1, 2004)

Can someone help me reset the factory settings on my windows 98 se computer. I was also wondering if when i did that if evertything woud erase that wasn't originaly on the computer?
Thank You - TD


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi taylord
Can you give us more information about what you mean by reset the factory settings on your 98se? What are you having problems with? Also tell us more about your computer.


----------

